# Rancilio Silvia flat shower IMS screen update.



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello folks, for today I upgraded the ugly sticking out stock shower bolt and screen for RS.

I think it is worthwhile.

















Cheers


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi mate,

Where did you get the kit from?


----------



## Kaffemann (Jul 29, 2018)

I've been looking for the same upgrade to my Silvia. The kit can be found on eBay, Amazon and several other places


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Whoa that looks nice! I need to do that upgrade.


----------

